# What is the difference between these ferts?



## thefubar (3 Jun 2009)

1. Is there any manjor difference between these ferts?

TPN+
Sera Florena
Easy-Life Profito

2. Would you ever use all 3? a combo? or just one?

3. Do you over-dose your ferts?

If people wouldn't mind throwing down some quick answers/opinions it would be really helpful for me.


----------



## Steve Smith (3 Jun 2009)

TPN+ covers all of the bases, with macro and micro nutrients.

EasyLife Profito doesn't contain N or P I believe, but they do others in their range to cover these (Phospho/Nitro etc).

I've never seen/used the Sera product, so can't comment.

Personally, depending on the size of your aquarium and the sort of planting, along with the levels of CO2 and lighting, I would go with TPN+ as a complete solution, and taylor the amount I dosed depending on these factors (dosage of more than the stated tropica guidelines is common with most on these forums that use it, and usually dosing over several days instead of once a week is best).

For a larger tank, you should definately take a read of the various Estimative Index stickies.  This one is the best:

viewtopic.php?f=34&t=1211

EI is cheaper and as you grow more confident, you can taylor the ferts to your plants needs


----------



## Nick16 (3 Jun 2009)

i have tried the sera florena, it works, but not as well as TPN+. its not much cheaper anyway.

I think you have to buy it from places like zooplus.


----------



## thefubar (3 Jun 2009)

Thanks for the replies.

I have a 180l Jewel Rio and its just medium planted at the moment. I am waiting for plants to establish before under going any further changes to the tank. 

I am daily dosing Profito and Easy-Carbo now and i have have noticed a great improvement in my plants since increasing the dosing. I am running a 2x24W OTL by arcadia and bought two new bulbs from lampspecs this week. I didn't think they had made a difference when i first plugged them in...but this evening when i got back from work the tank looks sooo green!

I think when the EC is starting to run out i will cost up a CO2 system and compare the benefits. Also when the profito runs out i will move over to the EI method you suggested. Is it easy to find all the stuff required for dosing? is there a reccomended website etc? 

I am getting some cardinals this weekend to start increasing the fish population again since the tank upgrade. I'll put some pictures in a different thread if anyone wants a gander!


----------



## Steve Smith (4 Jun 2009)

thefubar said:
			
		

> I think when the EC is starting to run out i will cost up a CO2 system and compare the benefits. Also when the profito runs out i will move over to the EI method you suggested. Is it easy to find all the stuff required for dosing? is there a reccomended website etc?



CO2 system is best, to be honest 

You can buy the different dry powders from two of our sponsors (Fluid Sensor and Aqua Essentials) and other related bits like storage containers etc.


----------

